# Good, Better, Bessey



## Sigung

This is a great review, Willie, BTW, how on EARTH do you afford these things?


----------



## paxorion

I agree with your post. About half of my parallel clamps are Bessey K Body REVOs. Overall I like them as a very close 2nd to my Jets. Another clamp to consider are the Peachtree parallel clamps which I prefer over the REVO Jrs. They're comparable in weight, function, and price but have a larger head and a smoother operation.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice review Willie. I dig my Jorgy's, but those big rubber handles do look nice;0


----------



## timbertailor

Great review.

You can never have too many clamps and you can not go wrong with Besseys.


----------



## paxorion

> Nice review Willie. I dig my Jorgy s, but those big rubber handles do look nice;0
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


The Bessey 2K handle is by far my favorite clamp handle. The Jet does have a bigger handle that helps me get a grip, but I find that it is more slippery. The PeachTree also has a nice plastic/composite handle, albeit smaller.


----------



## marcuscraft

I go back and forth between loving my Besseys and my Jorgy's more. I like using the Jorgy's more, but absolutely love the big rubber handle of the Bessey's. Can't go wrong w/ either in my opinion.


----------



## Kentuk55

Yep, what Jerry said.


----------

